# per Excel-Makro Pfad zur Datei die dieses Makro beinhaltet ermitteln



## Test (11. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte per Excel-Makro Informationen aus einer Ini-Datei auslesen. Die Ini-Datei befindet sich im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die xls-Datei die das Makro beinhaltet. Wenn ich die xls-Datei starte benötige ich den Pfad zu dieser Datei um dann auf die Ini-Datei zugreifen zu können.
Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Zorck (11. März 2004)

Hallo,
wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dürfte das kein Problem sein.
Probier mal folgendes:

```
Pfad = Application.Path
```

Hoffe das Hilft!


----------



## Test (11. März 2004)

Damit bekomme ich den Pfad zur Excel.exe ich brauche aber den Pfad zu der geöffneten xls-Datei!


----------



## thekorn (11. März 2004)

hiermit geht es:

```
Pfad = ActiveWorkbook.Path
```

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Test (11. März 2004)

Vielen Dank!


----------

